# Black GSD at Annapolis SPCA



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

Petango.com ? Meet Jake, a 8 years 1 month German Shepherd available for adoption in ANNAPOLIS, MD

"Jake, a purebred German shepherd, is here with his Bichon Frise "sister," Missy, and they need to go home together. They were surrendered through no fault of their own; sadly, their previous owner lost her home. Jake loves relaxing by the fire place after playing outside. His previous foster says, "Jake lets you know when he needs to go outside for a potty break, and both dogs have wonderful house manners." You would never know that Jake is 8-years-old and simply because of his size and strength he tends to pull while walking on the leash and may benefit from basic training. Jake and Missy will make a wonderful addition to any family."


----------

